# 1000w hps?



## Pepper (May 3, 2009)

Is there a difference from a 1000w hps magnetic ballast, and a 1000w hps digital ballast? If so what is the difference between the two?


----------



## Lemmongrass (May 3, 2009)

the mag will pull about 1125 watts from the wall or so due to inefficiencies, and it will hum pretty loud.

the digi will pull almost exactly 1000w, and wont make much noise. may also make your bulb last longer.


----------



## hydrotoker (May 3, 2009)

Digital is better, last longer, weight less, is brighter and it holds it's penetration longer. Its also produces less noise.


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 3, 2009)

Plus, digital ballasts run much, much cooler and most come with a built in cooling fan.

They are not however brighter or easier on your bulb, this is determined by the quality of the bulb, since they are hand made and the frequency of use. Typically startup is the most wearing process ypur bulb will have to endure.

As far as the bulb holding its light penetration, this happens on the tail end of the magnetics lifespan. I usually see a 60% reduction on an older mag ballast, digi's just die when they are done.

I use these: hxxp://www.quantumhort.com/ 

but 600w dimmable because I like to run more than four lights.


----------



## umbra (May 3, 2009)

yes there is a difference in the start up voltages of magnetic ballasts and digital ballasts. So the lamps have slightly different internals. With the lumatek 600w and 1000w digital ballasts there were numerous problems with bulb and ballast failures. Lumatek actually came out and said it was the bulb manufactures fault for their equipment failures. Here is an excerp:


My name is Jason and I am the founder of Lumatek Electronic ballasts. We try to stay away from these forums but I think this is important. Some customers are currently experiencing problems when using some 600 watt lamps. I do want to point out that the Hortilux Solarmax Grolux issue applies to ALL brand of electronic ballasts.

The lumatek ballast is a true Eballast. It has a micro processor cpu. This cpu allows the ballast to make adjustments according to the lamp that is being used. A eballast can compensate for degrading bulbs and slight power fluctuations. It can also sense the exact specifications of the lamps it is using. the Lumatek ballast is up to 27% brighter than a core and coil ballast. We do have one problem with this technology the cpu can not detect the lamp until AFTER the initial ignition. Once the bulb is lit the ballast can then take over and drive the bulb to its exact specifications. Industry specifications for a 600 watt hps lamp call for a 4000volt ignition pulse. This is what Lumatek and all other digital ballast use for a starting voltage. Hortilux ignition used to be 2000-3000 volts even though this is less then the ignition pulse of the Lumatek we did not experience any problems with the Hortilux I have lots of customers with Hortilux lamps that are over a year old However about 6 months ago we started to notice an increase in Hortilux failures. We also noticed that the font of the text printed at the base of the bulb had changed. When we tested this lamp we found that the ignition range was lowered to 1500 volts. These new Hortilux lamps are different then the ones we originally designed the ballast with and have a higher frailer rate. The problems that customers are having are NOT a ballast problem they are a bulb problem the Hortilux 600 watt is not designed to industry specifications regarding ignition pulse. Furthermore it is also manufactured with a special gas in the arc tube that no other lamp maker in the world uses. The Hortilux lamp design is unique. We are currently adapting our ballast for this bulb it may require a switch to lower the ignition pulse for Hortilux.
Solarmax and Growlux lamps are the opposite problem these lamps require a 5000-6000 volt ignition pulse Again the standard ignition for a 600 is 4000 volts. The Lumtek ballast can light these bulbs with the 4K pulse for a while however over time the lamps degrade and they require more and more voltage to start after a few months the bulbs will not ignite in any digital ballast. "




"With the introduction of the electronic ballast, we have to consider lamp technology again. Electronic ballasts need a lamp that is rated for use on electronic ballasts, and the old core and coil lamps wont work on them. You cannot use a 60Hz lamp on a 22,000 or 45,000 Hz electronic ballast; doing so causes premature lamp failure, lamp blackening and component decay. It wont make a difference if your 60 Hz lamp is a MH or an HPS if you destroy the lamp with your electronic ballast."


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 3, 2009)

Right, or your cute purple ballasts are just crap.

Every time I went into the hydro store, there would be a stack of these for returns. 

Out of the 12 quantums purchased, we lost 2.

Not bad if you ask me. Especially dealing with new tech.


----------



## umbra (May 3, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Right, or your cute purple ballasts are just crap.
> 
> Every time I went into the hydro store, there would be a stack of these for returns.
> 
> ...



More likely there is a problem with the digital design of the ballast than every bulb manufacturer. So my 2 cents.


----------



## The Effen Gee (May 3, 2009)

Oh for sure.

Everyone who bought a digi ballast has had to replace one or two before the bulb was even broken in.


----------



## umbra (May 3, 2009)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Is there a difference from a 1000w hps magnetic ballast, and a 1000w hps digital ballast? If so what is the difference between the two?



the answer is the initial startup voltage and their frequency is what makes them different. However, whether you can use them interchangeably is another story.


----------



## Pepper (May 3, 2009)

Thanks. Also have a quamtum 600w hps nice piece,  and also have a 400w hps lumatek so far no problems.
Just bought a NIB top brand 1000w hps hood, hortiflux bulp, and magnatic ballast for 100 bucks Dont need it but could not turn the deal down the bulb alone is worth more than 100 bucks. What is the best 1000w hps bulb on the market today for a magnatic ballast?


----------



## umbra (May 3, 2009)

There is a huge debate on this. Expensive vs cheapo. Hortilux is not cheap, but horticulturalists will tell you it does make a difference. The other side is, it's more important to be able to replace them every 2 years so cheapo lights are a best buy. I honestly dont know. I use HiLux Gro bulbs from germany. My guess is everyone has a different opinion.


----------



## Pepper (May 3, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> There is a huge debate on this. Expensive vs cheapo. Hortilux is not cheap, but horticulturalists will tell you it does make a difference. The other side is, it's more important to be able to replace them every 2 years so cheapo lights are a best buy. I honestly dont know. I use HiLux Gro bulbs from germany. My guess is everyone has a different opinion.


 



Thanks. This is the ballast I just picked up its the complete Sunleaves set.

Do you think its a good system? I only paid 100 bucks NIB  

The Sunleaves Pulsar 2.0 HPS 1000-Watt Ballast has dual 120/240-volt capabilities and comes with a 120-volt power cord. Operators simply unscrew the voltage-protection plate, twist and retighten for 240-volt functioning; a specialized 240-volt power cord (necessary for 240-volt operation) is available separately to complete the transition. Pulsar 2.0 Ballasts are covered by an impressive eight-year manufacturer&#8217;s warranty. A high-quality SunBrite Lamp Holder is recommended for use with all Pulsar 2.0 models (available separately).










Because the vented housing design cools operation and prolongs unit lifespan, the new Sunleaves Pulsar Ballasts are among the "coolest" around. What's more, all Sunleaves ballasts can be fitted with active exhaust systems (using Sunleaves Pulsar Ballast Flange Kit). Near-silent and simple to use, ballasts come completely pre-wired, plug into grounded, 120-volt home outlets. The Sunleaves Sunspot Reflector offers high-end benefits without the high-end price. The Sunspot Reflector's strong, formed heavy duty housing features a durable, enamel-coated finish and specular aluminum interior. The unit accommodates a safety lens as well as flanges for easy ventilation. Compatible with Sunleaves Sunspot Lens. Can be connected to any Hydrofarm or Sunleaves ballast via the Sunleaves Universal Cordset. Comes with a Hortilux bulb.


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 3, 2009)

I run Eye's with my 600w Lumateks and haven't had an issue. The only issue I have had is with the Grow Bright bulbs. I burned one out every 3-4 weeks. I have since switched to Eye Hortilux and haven't even had a flicker.


----------



## Pepper (May 3, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I run Eye's with my 600w Lumateks and haven't had an issue. The only issue I have had is with the Grow Bright bulbs. I burned one out every 3-4 weeks. I have since switched to Eye Hortilux and haven't even had a flicker.


 

Thanks. Grow Bright is the same hps bulb I run on the 400w so far no problems.


----------



## NorCalHal (May 10, 2009)

EYE horti FTW!

Good info on the Digi's.

I, unfortunatley, jumped into the Digi's about 3-4 years ago. Never again, or at least a few more years. I had to replace every ballast in my room multiple times, as they would just stop working.
I am sure that the tecnology is far better, but it left a bad taste in my mouth.

As far as changing Bulbs, I change mine out every 3-4 clicks, so no longer then 1 year.


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 10, 2009)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> EYE horti FTW!
> 
> Good info on the Digi's.
> 
> ...


 
Eye for flower is the only way to go! I run T5's for veg and haven't noticed any difference compared to running MH bulbs. I run digital ballast Hal and have not had one Lumatek go bad yet. I did have a digital Greenhouse ballast that shorted out, but HTG was really good about getting me a new once next day shipped.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 10, 2009)

I know this is kind of a highjacking of your thread since I am not adressing your initial question, but I will vouch for the Hortilux bulbs.  Yes they are more expensive but I do prefer them to others I have used as far as results go.  The way I see it, you can either spend a little more on the bulb and get mor efficiency out of the power being pulled from the wall, or you can use cheaper bulbs but not get the same efficiency...just depends on your operation.  If you were growing for personal stash I would be using the best bulbs I could find (and I am since I believe in the hortilux) but if you had a commercial operation I wouldn't want to be replacing multiple hortilux bulbs every year.   

As for your initial question in the thread I would go digital.  They are much lighter and quiter.


----------



## Pepper (May 10, 2009)

Thanks. God only nows if I'll ever use it, but I could not turned it down due to price.


----------

